# My Curly Boy



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love curly Goldens! I've been blessed with two in my life:










and


----------



## OrangeHorse (Apr 13, 2013)

Yours are just the ones I was referring to! I did a search for curly goldens and your beautiful dogs came up. 

I have only had this dog 5 days and I can't believe how many times I have been asked what kind of mix he is. He looks all golden to me, just with a wave.  So fun to see photos of other curly goldens. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....sweet!!!! What a great addition to your family....congrats to you and Charlie!!!! Love his curls!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OrangeHorse said:


> Yours are just the ones I was referring to! I did a search for curly goldens and your beautiful dogs came up.
> 
> I have only had this dog 5 days and I can't believe how many times I have been asked what kind of mix he is. He looks all golden to me, just with a wave.  So fun to see photos of other curly goldens. Thanks for sharing.


We had Barkley, the second one DNA tested twice using two different companies and the only thing that came up was Golden Retriever. Someone told me later that he had an old "field coat". I'm not sure if that's true, but he had 100% of a Golden personality! I sure miss those boys and their curls. I'd run my fingers through them all the time! Enjoy him!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had some curly girls , I just LOVE the curls. That is one stunning dog !! Thanks you for rescuing him !!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful. I love the picture with his new best friend. Save it for your Christmas cards!


----------



## OrangeHorse (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! He has been such a joy. A total love who is excited to meet everyone.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy... Thank you for rescuing him. I hope he settles in and gives you many years of wags and licks!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is adorable. Thanks for rescuung and I love the pic of them together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Charlie is beautiful, LOVE his curls.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've had both curly and straight coats. I believe a correct coat has some wave, but I'm not sure.

The photo is Reilly and Lucy. Little Lucy has an almost totally straight coat. Reilly is quite curly although I think yours is a lot curlier.

Does your dog's coat get curlier when they come out of the water?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> I've had both curly and straight coats. I believe a correct coat has some wave, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The photo is Reilly and Lucy. Little Lucy has an almost totally straight coat. Reilly is quite curly although I think yours is a lot curlier.
> 
> Does your dog's coat get curlier when they come out of the water?


My curly boys did, and they also got curlier on high humidity days. I could get some of the curl out if I brushed and dried them after baths, but they would always come back.


----------



## OrangeHorse (Apr 13, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> I've had both curly and straight coats. I believe a correct coat has some wave, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The photo is Reilly and Lucy. Little Lucy has an almost totally straight coat. Reilly is quite curly although I think yours is a lot curlier.
> 
> Does your dog's coat get curlier when they come out of the water?


I don't know, because we just got him a few days ago and there is a foot of snow outside right now. But we were told he loooves swimming, so we will find out this summer. 

Love how different all these goldens are, and yet all so similar.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Charlie is quite a handsome fella He no doubt will be guardian of his young friend.

Thanks for taking him into your family.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for rescuing Charlie, I love his curls and that face...oh my what a cutie!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

He's a great looking Golden!Thnaks soooooo much for rescuing


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Was Charlie is very handsome!! Love his coat!


----------

